# East Bay peeps -- how bad is Niles Canyon?



## BlakeG (Feb 25, 2008)

I am going to a BBQ in Livermore on Monday (I live in Redwood City). How bad is Niles Canyon to ride on early AM? I've driven it a few times and was trying to pay close attention to the side of the road but...

Also, was thinking of taking Vallecitos and turning up Arroyo to get a bit more climbing in -- anything I should be aware of? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

There are large section east and west bound that suck. My opinion is west bound is dicier . (sp?) 
Monday would be Memorial Day weekend and the AM should help. 

You could go all the way up 238 to Castro valley and ride next to 580 into Pleasanton .. I rode on 84 once.. (West bound) and did not Enjoy it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlakeG (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks --I was looking at that as another option (Dublin Canyon Road) but there doesn't seem to be a reasonable way to get there from 84 other than Mission -- which from what I've been told won't be a terribly enjoyable ride.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

yup.. all the way up 238 (mission) to get to dublin canyon. That will add a good bit of climbing, nothing super steep. Only Castro Valley will have some steep punchy climbs as you make you way to Dublin Canyon..which is only 3-6% grade.


----------



## BlakeG (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks so much for the information. I'm going to go with the devil I know (Niles Canyon) and bank on the fact that people won't be up that early on a holiday.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

It's only pockets that are trouble.. Mostly the bridges and a few section of no shoulder . The ride to Livermore will be safer.. Back home commute is less safe . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I would not do 84 ( after niles) personally .. I would head north on foothill or the Pleasanton sunol road towards vineyard to get to Livermore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

I feel it's a little ironic that there are some "Share the Road" with bicycles signs but a ton of sections with absolutely no shoulder for Niles Canyon, especially on one particular bridge. Personally I don't like riding that road although you have to for a little bit to get to Palomares which a great quiet little climb.

BTW if you don't want to do the section of 84 that is east of 680, instead take Foothill or Pleasanton-Sunol Rd up into Pleasanton and you can take Stanley into Livermore. Stanley is ugly, flat, but pretty safe with big shoulder and I think bike path next to it as well. (Edit: Instead of Stanley, take Vineyard, more pretty). For extra climbing besides Arroyo you could go to the other side of Del Valle and do Mines, or just Del Valle up into the park...


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I did that ride last weekend with some friend .. Niles to palomares... Passed by car definitely less then 2ft on that bridge. I should look at my fly12 footage


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlakeG (Feb 25, 2008)

Spdntrxi -- rode it yesterday -- 52 miles in all (noodled around in Livermore once I got there). Had a great ride!

Early on a holiday it was no issue at all. I think I got passed <10 times on Niles Canyon. I appreciate the local knowledge. I found out hard way about 84 -- the two lane section was far more dangerous (to me) than Niles was but by the time I figured it out I was already in too deep.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

BlakeG said:


> Spdntrxi -- rode it yesterday -- 52 miles in all (noodled around in Livermore once I got there). Had a great ride!
> 
> Early on a holiday it was no issue at all. I think I got passed <10 times on Niles Canyon. I appreciate the local knowledge. I found out hard way about 84 -- the two lane section was far more dangerous (to me) than Niles was but by the time I figured it out I was already in too deep.


marbles on 84 and maybe even a rumble strip.. so in areas you have to be close to traffic lanes.. and nothing like 65mph+ cars whizzing by you to make you think. Same reason why I hate ignacio valley road when I go towards morgan territory.


----------

